# My Bad



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Got about 3 paragraphs into a long rant and just changed my mind and deleted them. I have decided that you are all correct in your blogs, replies and PMs. I told a kid that wants to be a carpenter that he needed to build a 2 holer. Damn what a son-of-a-bitch I am. You all go ahead and encourage Jacob to quit school and go to work as a carpentar, this world will always need uneducated ditch diggers. Jacob, it's alright sunshine, one of these days you will run this site. That said, I will leave it to the Attaboys and Saints to carry on.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Attaboy Dan LOL not in support of what you said just to give that positive input.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Just shows how many different personalities are here on LJ's. I don't think that telling a kid to stay in school is unjust…guess we all have our on days and our off days.


----------



## Norv (Jan 27, 2010)

Nuff said


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

I sure would have loved to read the 3 paragraphs. Here's a "ATTABOY" from me too. I surely don't disagree with you.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

this is the part of the conversation where Jei pretends he knows what a 2 holer is so I'll just nod quietly and agree


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

*Papadan*-I agree.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Maybe I missed something in Jacobs first post-

I am 15 in year 10 i want to be a carpentar when i leave at the end of this year what do u think would be a good idea to make in my wood work class this year as my big project to impres the people i want to get a job with? Please send anything you can that you might think will help.

I see no reference to where he is quitting school to become an uneducated drain on society. There may be countless reasons for his "leaving at the end of this year". Moving? Changing curriculums? An entirely different school system with which we may be familiar? Religious beliefs? I am sure we could think of a few more.

The point is, as has been pointed out before, Jacob is here asking for help and a public, holier-than-thou attitude type response clearly is unwarranted.

Lew


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Ditto what Jim said… attaboy. Hey what you got against us educated ditch diggers?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I said it before and I will say it again it is hard here on this LJ site to say in your comments really what you believe, we have too many Good job, Nice work, Fine work, Atta boy.
If you say what you really mean well you're a bad member and you get push to the side.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i joined the carpenters union while i was in grade 11 through a co-op class then as an apprentice. i finished my high school and still worked. get school done first is what i say. kudos to you papadan i support ya but we don't know if hes droppin school or what not. I'm behind you 100% that we need educated carpenters who are willing to learn and be a role model to the next generation so if you're reading this jacob, stay in school, study carpentry and take it up at home until you get apprenticed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.ilike.com/artist/Bob+Marley/track/Don't+Worry,+Be+Happy


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I know everyone meant well with their comments in spite of some harshness, but I do think the boy will be more likely to listen to our advice in the future if we show him some kindness now and don't dismiss his ambitions out of hand or be sarcastic about his grammar or spelling skills. Many of us have walked the hard road, but we found friends along the way who helped us and didn't judge us. If his plans are unrealistic he will find out soon enough and find other ways to realize his dreams.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Just think, Bill Gates did not finish college, neither did Sir Richard Branson of Virgin Airways. If he has a good head on his shoulders he will compensate. That said, Education always makes the road in life a lot easier. Let's just hope he stays single until he gets a bit more maturity and sees first hand the benifit of an education. Hopefully he will learn before he winds up with a wife and 8 kids lined up at the table.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

I am also wondering what the heck is a two holer. Guess I ain't got enough hegemecation…


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't believe you guys don't know what a two holer Is. we used to have one, the neighbor does have one, Its grandfathered as they are now banned!










And yes I would advise Jacob to continue his education if possible. Not knowing were he is from its certinaly difficult to advise, but as some pretty smart guy (Sir Francis Bacon) said one time "Knowledge is power". If circumstances won't allow you to continue school full time, look for evening classes if they are available.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Dan,
I could post "I think your an a**hole", or I could post "I think you may not be appropriate".
Both really mean the same thing, the first is destructive, the second is constructive.
I think that this may be what people are trying to say. Not that you are wrong or insensitive, but that it could have been worded in such a way that it would have been constructive.
It's really all in HOW you say it.

I enjoy reading your posts, I think you have a great wit, and I get laughing so hard sometimes. Please keep the humor, don't let this episode block the positive contributions you have made and will make.

Lisa


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

On the farm in Minnesota we had two of everything. The old axe and the new axe, and more to the point the old outhouse, a one holer and the new outhouse a two holer. We all used the new one (not at the same time of course), but as a 5 year old I was curious about the old one. So one day I went out there and opened the door and lo and behold, a good sized snake of some kind or another. Poisonous I'm sure since we had just about everything slithering across the front lawn from time to time. Right then and there I made a decision that saved my life and eventually led to my present career of making woodworking mistakes, I decided to only use the two holer from then on. Besides, that's where the Sears and Roebuck catalog was with all those entertaining pictures of just about everything under the sun.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I have to agree with you *Dan*, that thread with the bitching and a guy saying he would ban folks (if he could) for comments like that I thought was way over the top. You have to admit the wannabe police around here can sometimes be down right amusing. I still grin over the guy that took so much offense (and issued threats) to my opinion of that child molester Michael Jackson kicking the bucket. Some folks seem to take this website way to seriously. If we were making comments face to face instead of from behind monitors I think people would be laughing or just ignoring comments that seem to upset them online. Oh well, it's just another day on the Internet. I get a lot more good from this website then bad. *Still chuckling here.*

*ATTA BOY!*


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Too late Dan is gone from LJ for good.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Damn, that's to bad.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

@ fred…ooooooohhhhhhhhh NOW i get it.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

dan is seriously gone permanantly?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, we had a two-seater as well. We had one cold water faucet over the kitchen sink that was fed by a pump from a cistern that we had water hauled in for 1,000 gallons at a time, a two-seat outhouse and a wood stove in the kitchen for cooking and one in the front room for heating. An outside shower with a dark blue 30-gallon drum that was supposed to be heated by the sun but was always freezing cold. All in an old wood house with no insulation and freezing cold in the winter. But those were good times with lots of good hunting just outside the door. At the time I didn't know how good I had it.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

that was random…lol


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes Mark papadan is gone I hope he comes back, but very small chance, the bad members are sending the good ones away??


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ouch


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Time will tell


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

So being toady is ok but don't be silly? May I suggest growing a beard. A beard deflects all harsh comments from reaching the brain. My beard has actually stopped bullets. Honest, a man with a beard cannot lie.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, according to his picture, Jim has a beard.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hell, I like* Jim's* comments. Why can't we be friends instead of calling for this guy or that guy to be banned?

Just don't pee in my Wheaties!!!










I wonder whatever happened to that Phelps guy?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm just jumping in to vouch for guys with beards.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

If any one needs one I got more where this one came from.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOL Jagwah, you made my day.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm REALLY, REALLY hoping that the good folks on here aren't so immature as to be genuinely offended by somebody's post or amount of posts, or by who made what comment about this or that. Seriously, are we such f'ing babies that we can't just scroll past a comment posted by somebody who's opinion we don't value? Can we not just read a comment and think to ourselves….. "Well, this guy/gal is a dunce, I guess I'm not going to read his/her posts/comments anymore"? This is the internet, everybody has their own opinion and they are going to put it out there for everybody to see and it is up to *you* to decide what *you* want to take to heart. 
For Christ's sake (oops, I hope that I didn't offend anyone by saying "Christ"), can't we just post our opinion without mentioning somebody else's name or comment and and leave it at that. If someone is asking for advice, they're going to get plenty of it, and in the end, they should be able to decide which is the best way to go. If 30 people are saying "you should go this route" and 2 people are saying "no, no, no! David, Jim, Sam and the other 27 are wrong", I'd like to hope that you can figure which way to go from there. 
I've gotten negative criticism on some of my deck and arbor work and I didn't go crying to my mommy with a full diaper about how what's his arse didn't like the style of arbor that we built for a customer. Woodworking is an art, a craft, a hobby, a career and the only definites that we have are…... Don't drill through your knee and and don't run your face across a running saw blade. While I wish that a couple of folks would, I'll try to set an example and NOT mention their names. 
C'mon, folks! Don't be adults, be mature.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Don't drill through your knee and and don't run your face across a running saw blade. While I wish that a couple of folks would,*

Classic!

Hell of a post* Kris.*


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

" Jim, if you would stop your silly comments on every post he…....."

Jim… all I can say is "don't run out of ink….keep on keeping on.."


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been following this whole debacle for a couple of days now… It seems some of us have a thin skin, the same people that wish to criticize and make suggestions seem to have a problem recieving criticism and suggestions. I think the point of the site (big Picture) is to have a place to show off, get suggestions and criticism. If I wanted nothing but positive, atta boys, then I would be a lonely lonely man. I need that other stuff to keep growing. Not all suggestions are good, positive , or even worthwile, it is my job to filter that out. If I didn't want criticism, then I would not post projects, they would live somewhere in my garage with the door down. Instead, I invite OPINIONS, varied and personal, I will filter what is pertinant to my position. It is a shame that some people have left this sight over this, but it is also a shame that people have taken things personal. It is also a shame that people have made personal statements, but My uncle has a beard and I like beards, I don't have one yet cause try antry as I might, my mustache ends up growing away from my beard, making me look sillier than ever, I am a little jealous of people with beards. I did not want to turn this into a POLITICAL rant but, beards are cool. Jacob should go back to school and grow a beard, while builing a 2 holer that he can put a nice finish on while using spell check, and focusing on math, as he joins the union, and dressing up to make his personal appearance a lasting one. Keep in mind Jacob only asked for opinions on what would be a good project to make as a "resume" we don't know a lot about his situation like the family status or even the scholastic system of which he is a part of.
Some of this is said tongue in cheek, it is now up to everyone who reads this to filter it out.
Thank you


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Now, I didn't read Dan's original post about the kid asking whether or not he should drop out of school to become a carpenter. But, this is 2010 (and the kid does have a computer or at least access to one) and it doesn't sound like it's the 30's and he's got to stay home to save daddy's farm. I did drop out and I regret it. It seemed like a good idea at the time, but I've been kicking myself in the arse for the past 10 years for doing so. Life doesn't work out the way you think it will. I thought that I just just go back to school whenever it fit in to my schedule, but as I got older, work became the number one priority. It might work out for some people, but when you are in high school, you have no way of knowing if you're one of those people or not. Especially if you are going to be a carpenter! I've tried to go back to school a couple of times. If the boss says you've got to stay until this wall or that wall is done…. Guess what? You either stay and miss class or you prove to your boss that the guy who puts his job first is more valuable. Before you know it, you've either missed too many classes or you've lost your job and you're right back to where you started, but with bills that have to be paid. 
That's how it goes, when you're young, you go to school. When you "grow up", you work and if you can fit more schooling in, go for it.
But, like I said…. I didn't read the original post, so take this one however you wish.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I started working full time at the age of 14 or 15 years old . I don,t regret it one bit . 
Some of us were just designed to be better with our hands .


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Drama!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Is this another LJ tradition, like making cutting boards, that this drama has to be played out every month?

JAGWAH,
Thanks for the kind offer to share your beard. Attaboy!! 

It is a mighty tempting offer and I thought about taking you up on it. But then someone would have criticized women with beards or sent me nasty PMs telling me I had no right. Then my feelings would get hurt and I would have to leave in a huff and wait for someone to beg me to come back? Sheesh!


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

He never said he is dropping out of school.He is in a foreign country(probably Australia)and he said he is finishing school next year at age 16.Many have assumed that means he is dropping out.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

What is the first word in assume? I can grow one of those.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

"Honest, a man with a beard cannot lie." - JAGWAH

Well, that explains….women!

Oooo…did I say that out loud?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm scratching my bald head trying to figure out what the hack happened between this post and the original post from the young man asking for advice.

As best I can figure, some people thought it best to just answer the kid's question and offer encouragement to him to reach his goal of becoming a carpenter. Others thought he should be encouraged to continue his education.

I can certainly understand this difference of opinion, and I think there are points to be made on both sides. What baffles me is how it all got to be so deep and contentious. Lighten up, folks! State your opinion, and let the other guy be entitled to his. (Uh-oh… now *I'm* being bossy and telling others how to act.)

*On a positive note… Maybe the reason for all the furor is that LJ's are a caring bunch who really want the best for this young man, and so we express our opinions with passion.*


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Education is insurance against bad luck. And damn that bad luck, it always comes uninvited. Skipping school voluntarily is like selling one of your kidney. You can get by without the extra, but when you do need one you'll really wish you kept it.

On the other hand, when one ask for others' opinions he/she should be prepared to receive both good and bad. Only listening to the positive is just feeding the personal ego.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

*Marry Anne*
Check out my post where I'm loaning out my beard.

Like I told CHER you don't have to where the beard. Just print it out, trim, and glue to a soda straw. This way you can carry it about. Like I told CHER if someone gives you any hassle just tell them to "Talk to the Beard!" They'll usually appoligies imediately or run in fear.

Also a cool side benefit is if you hang the beard from your passenger visor you can use the carpool lane.


----------



## Tuuek (Jan 2, 2009)

One thing that some may not know. A lot of other countries do not go to school through the 12th grade. They stop an year ten and then have the opportunity to go to apprenticeship programs. A very good friend of mine is German and she did just that. Now she is an Emergency Room RN in Bonn. Also a lot of the schools outside of the US are way ahead of us in Science and Math. Just a little something to keep in mind.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Because you key board es peassed off. 8)


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

This is not the 1st and will not be the last no reason to leave the LJ site Dan


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm following one post to the next and getting confused. One young poster tells how this guy sent him some wood and everyone praised that. He posted this about being harassed and quitting because of another kid he was mean too. I read them but don't understand any of it. Glad I wasn't here for this one, I hate taking sides.


----------

